# Delta Lathe value



## Pat315 (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a Delta 46-700 lathe that my friend wants to buy not sure what its worth, does anyone have any idea?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Pat! Where is the lathe and what sort of shape is it in, what comes with it, how old is it, has it sat idle for a long time, etc.??? Is it on Craigslist, just a local friend, auction, etc.?

David


----------



## thimmaker (Apr 2, 2018)

I have the same lathe 46-700 purchased new around 1992 using it a lot lately. Price was $595.00 back then and I would certainly ask $300-$500 for it today plus tooling, as long as it still works fairly good..Geo.


----------



## Pat315 (Apr 1, 2018)

thimmaker said:


> I have the same lathe 46-700 purchased new around 1992 using it a lot lately. Price was $595.00 back then and I would certainly ask $300-$500 for it today plus tooling, as long as it still works fairly good..Geo.


Thanks, I'm asking $400 for it so I guess I'm in the ball park.


----------

